# Black Algae?



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

For a while now I have been having what appears to be a fine black whisspy kind of algae that comes off easy when I clean what ever it's on, but it still comes back. My tank gets about 7 hours of light, fake plants, some river rocks, and I change 35% water and vac gravel about every 7 to 10 days, temp at 76, two hob filters, plenty of circulation, 5" air stone. 50 gal. tank with 18 fish small tetras , 3 corys. Maybe overfeeding.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Algae is usaully light related.7 hours of light is not too much(if the lights aren't very powerful) so I wonder is your tank near a window and getting natural daylight in addition to your aquarium light?


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, the nearest window is 7 feet away and does get indirect light. But why all of a sudden? My tank was established with it's first fish in Nov. 2012 after fishless cycle was complete. This algae started about ,,, lets say 1 month ago.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it gets too much light. Clean it all off and block the direct light for a couple of weeks and re-look. See what happens.

Not sure why it just started. How was the angle of the sun previously? Is it getting longer time now than it was? Angle changes all through the year. Added more fish recently? Change foods?


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

It actually gets no direct sun light. The window is on the south side of the house, so last winter just a part of the tank was getting direct sun light in the mornings but now none. Food has been the same throughout, I am cutting back to just one feeding time per day and see if that helps also. Fish are 5 pristella tetras, 6 blood fins, 3 black skirt, 3 cory cats and 1 lonely black neon. No new additions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ultralife Reef Products
I use this to brand product to kill cyanno in my salts(the red slime killer).
It may solve your problems?


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

If you are not growing plants, lights are only needed for viewing. Unless you are looking at your tank 7 hours a day, I would cut that down.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

SeanMcC said:


> If you are not growing plants, lights are only needed for viewing. Unless you are looking at your tank 7 hours a day, I would cut that down.


This is indeed true in your case since you have ample light for the fish in the room already via window. I sleep days due to work
and so it's a waste to put my lights on in early A.M. so one goes on at 9 and the other at 10. They both go off at 6P so that I get to 
view them when getting up for work till I leave. But I see my fish swimming around acting normal in the bedroom tank when I first
come home cause it's better lit(from the windows even though they face West) than in the living room tank because that room is
intentionally darker due to it's a computer room though it faces East and it's about 8:00 to 8:30 A.M. when I come home. The 
living room tank is low light/low tech and has little algae issues but the bedroom tank has cultivated hair algae and is high light
high tech(liquid ferts/Excel/plant substrate) but yes you have enough light for no lights on till it's convenient for you to view.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I'll cut down on lights also and see. Thanks to all


----------

